# Volvo XC90 Premier/ Limousine Vehicle



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

How does the Volvo XC 90 stack up as a Premier/ XL / HC Limo vehicle?

Diesel seems ok in efficiency.
Do people hire as a Limo or premier vehicle?

Its similar to Audi q7 I woulda thought?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Boondog1 said:


> How does the Volvo XC 90 stack up as a Premier/ XL / HC Limo vehicle?
> 
> Diesel seems ok in efficiency.
> Do people hire as a Limo or premier vehicle?
> ...


Man you are asking for financial troubles...


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmmm

1. Asset write off
2. Next year will be lot better
3. 2nd hand vehicle 3/4 yrs old competitively priced.
4 Have colleague who will outsource me limo rides, also my own privates , network and other networking activities. Yes its crap now.

Are you in or been doing xl or premier or HC prior?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Depends on your market, right ?

Where I live Premier, or Select, or Black, (the three names Uber tried to market high end cars under) is dead, dead, dead.

Having sold high end cars for over two decades though, and owned many, as well as paid hundreds of thousands of dollars in service bills (I used to own a car dealership) I certainly wouldn't do it myself, not even in a really good market. But, that's just experience talking..............there is a reason all the "black" drivers in my market use Lincolns.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Where bouts you live>?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Canadian city with 1.3MM


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Boondog1 said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 1. Asset write off
> 2. Next year will be lot better
> ...


How did you go in the end, did you choose the XC90?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Boondog1 said:


> How does the Volvo XC 90 stack up as a Premier/ XL / HC Limo vehicle?
> 
> Diesel seems ok in efficiency.
> Do people hire as a Limo or premier vehicle?
> ...


Please don't waste your money on garbage. Buy a Lexus GX with that money. It is a Land Cruiser Prado in disguise, and will run for decades.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Safar said:


> Please don't waste your money on garbage. Buy a Lexus GX with that money. It is a Land Cruiser Prado in disguise, and will run for decades.
> 
> View attachment 601188


Definitely it is a very bad decision to buy an inflated burden that will depreciate over time. In contrast to what most would expect, the price tag for cars, used or new, have gone up amid a pandemic. In addition, how many would actually order limousine services? How many trips will be necessary just to break even the astronomical insurance cost? Don't also forget that there is no more Select and Lyft has moved Lux to the very bottom of the list in the passenger app. The case is even worse if OP does full time, all the miles driven will depreciate the car at a free-fall rate. 

Personally, I am a Lexus fan. However, you are very much mistaken if you think Lexus still make reliable cars. If you are interested, below is my experience.








Should I sell my car lol


The moment after starting up my car ready to head home for the long weekend, I saw this Fortunately the car was bought as a CPO that comes with a 2-year warranty. Visual inspection by myself is sufficient to determine that the car is leaning toward the left. While it is hard to tell just by...




www.uberpeople.net





Remember when the flagship LS was debuted, there was an advertisement of a champagne fountain on the engine of a LS running on treadmill? I am dying to know what will happen if the same were to be recapitulated on a LS 500? After the above incident, I have lost my confidence in Lexus. My LS 430, by sharp contrast, is exceptionally reliable, despite being 17 years old. Most repairs are minor ones including door actuator and cruise control, which most can live with. Every dollar spent on maintaining the car (from timing belt/ water pump service, new suspension and resealing transmission) pays off. It still runs much smoother and quieter than most brand new cars.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Definitely it is a very bad decision to buy an inflated burden that will depreciate over time. In contrast to what most would expect, the price tag for cars, used or new, have gone up amid a pandemic. In addition, how many would actually order limousine services? How many trips will be necessary just to break even the astronomical insurance cost? Don't also forget that there is no more Select and Lyft has moved Lux to the very bottom of the list in the passenger app. The case is even worse if OP does full time, all the miles driven will depreciate the car at a free-fall rate.
> 
> Personally, I am a Lexus fan. However, you are very much mistaken if you think Lexus still make reliable cars. If you are interested, below is my experience.
> 
> ...


The GX will easily make it to 500k+ miles and 25 years. Not a bad decision. Buying one car in 25 years is not a bad decision.


----------

